# Zauberer Build Stufe 55



## Burna1337 (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Community 

Ich Spiele im moment auf Hölle Akt II mit diesem Build und wollte mal wissen ob Ihr es für effektiv haltet oder
ob es da was zu verbessern gibt ! ^^ 
Danke schonmal hier noch ein paar Daten:

Leben: ~10000
DMG   : ~6000 (mit diesem Build)
Rüstung: 1700

Waffe : 1H Zauberstab 345 DMG (andere werte weiß ich grade nicht)
         	Buch nebenhand 

Das Build ----> http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/wizard#bcjlOm!YWf!bYYYYb

Mfg


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Juni 2012)

Bin grad durch Akt 2 Hölle durch und frisch 56 geworden.

Mein Build -> http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/wizard#bjlRXO!Yad!bYbbaY

Leben: 17400
DMG : 6500 (mit diesem Build)
Rüstung: 5000

Waffe : 1H Zauberstab 363 DMG

Nebenhand : Schild mit 615 Rüss und knapp 150Int

Schuhe mit 12% Bewegungstempo

Auf was anderes hab ich nicht speziell geachtet.


----------



## Burna1337 (5. Juni 2012)

Habe auch nochmal rumexperementiert  und bin nun auf diesem Build 
geblieben http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/wizard#bljXOS!Ybd!bYYaYZ 
Ist meiner Meinung nach super zum Kiten und durch das zusamenspiel des 
Rüstungsspells und teleport hat man eine Super schleife mit der man sich von Gegner distanzieren kann!
Und wenn es engwird hat man noch die Diamantenhaut ! 
Kannst du ja mal ausprobieren 

Mfg


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Juni 2012)

gifthydra. leute nehmt die gifthydra! die macht dmg


----------



## Burna1337 (6. Juni 2012)

Die bringt mir nix wenn ich nur am sterben bin  
Im Gruppenspiel mit Tank finde ich die Blitzhydra auch besser bis Hölle war
die gifthydra auch fest im Build aber ab Holle finde ich das Kite so angenehmer ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Juni 2012)

Nehmts mir nicht übel aber irgendwelche Builds vor Inferno zu posten bringt garnichts. Der einzige Gegner den man vor Inferno nicht unbedingt völlig brainafk mit jeder Skillung umhauen kann ist Rakanoth auf Hölle.

Der letzte Build von Burna ist aber tatsächlich auch noch in Inferno brauchbar, ich habe so ähnlich Akt 2 gemacht. Andere passive Fähigkeiten und Diamondskin durch Poison Hydra oder dem Familiar getauscht.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. Juni 2012)

Fürwahr Deathstyle, dennoch find ich es interessant sich mit anderen Spielern auszutauschen.

Und wenn in Inferno nur noch die CookieCutter Builds weiterhelfen ist auch da wenig Gesprächsbedarf.

Was mich wirklich mal interessieren würde ist ob es Guides o.a. gibt in denen auf den Nutzen bestimmter Gegenstandsattribute eingegangen wird.

Z.B.: Lohnt sich Crit? Denn es gibt ja Waffen die den Critschaden massiv erhöhen. Eine Kombo aus +Critschaden, +Crit, Energierüstung mit Offensivbarriere(+5% Crit) und Kritische Masse (Crits reduzieren CD) hört sich rein theoretisch auch sehr stark an.

Oder ganz Grundsätzliche Fragen wie: Angriffstempo erhöht die Geschwindigkeit mit der man Zauber nacheinander casten kann. Gilt diese Tempoerhöhung auch für den regelmäßigen Schaden von Blizzard und Gifthydra?

Oder: Wie wirkt sich das Attribut "Gegner werden bei Treffer zurückgeworfen" auf Zauber wie Blizzard aus? Der Zauber kommt von oben und ist Flächenschaden. Wohin wird der Gegner dann zurückgeworfen? Wird er überhaupt zurückgeworfen oder geht das nur mit Kernzaubern? Und gibt es einen Zeitraum in dem der Gegner nicht zurückgeworfen wird, weil er vor kurzem schon mal zurückgeworfen worden ist?

Fragen über Fragen. Und jedes mal wenn ich ein Item finde hab ich keine Ahnung wie stark es denn nun tatsächlich ist.


----------



## Arthemisia (9. Juni 2012)

Wieso habt ihr alle so wenig Leben ?

Ich bin jetzt ebenfalls Akt II auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad Hölle und besitze wesentlich mehr ...
Mit unter 15000 Leben hauen mich die meisten Gegner in Sekunden um...
Nun gut ich halte auch nicht viel vom Kiten sondern brenne mich eher mit Kraft durch die Gegnerhorden...
Da kommen einem die extra-HP schon zu gute...
Hier mal meine Stats:

Level 56

Leben: 37978
Damage: 5972
Rüstung: 1730

Intelligenz: 1041
Vitalität:   1217
Geschicklichkeit: 549
Ausweichchance: 21.9%
Schadensreduktion: 38.19%

*Equipment*

Waffe: Momentan " Messerschmidts Räuber " Legendäre 2Handaxt ( wechselt relativ oft )
DPS: 428,0
+ 24% Schaden
+ 22-44 Feuerschaden
+ 162 Stärke ( nebensächlich )
+ 69 Geschicklichkeit ( sekundär )
+ 69 Intelligenz ( Primär )
+ 175 Vitalität ( Primär )
Regeneriert 125 Leben pro Sekunde


Beim Equipment lege ich hohen wert auf meine Primärwerte Intelligenz und Vitalität.
Als Sekundärwert achte ich darauf das Geschicklichkeit dabei ist ( je mehr desto besser wegen der Ausweichchance )

Gutes Equipment mit diesen Werten bekommt man im AH schon für teilweise weniger als 8k Gold.

*Build*

Mein Build sieht meistens so aus :

Linke Maustaste: Arkane Kugel * Auslöschung* oder Froststrahl * Schneeexplosion * ( machen einfach viel Schaden und gerade Froststrahl ist bei Bossen immer wieder hilfreich )
Rechte Maustaste: Desintegration * Chaosnexus * ( Gegner zu treffen die sich hinter dir befinden während man vorne die Horden wegbrennt ist schon recht mächtig ) 

Slot 1: Spiegelbild * Ausweitung des Willens * ( Je länger die Spiegelbilder Leben umso mehr schaden können sie anrichten )
Slot 2: Hydra *Gifthydra* ( Meiner Meinung nach die beste Hydra die Gegnerpulks mit DOT`s gut schädigt )
Slot 3: Diamantenhaut * Kristallhülle *  ( Lifesaver der sich auch bei langen Kämpfen häufig anwenden lässt wenn man nicht gerade Movementfaul ist )
Slot 4: Archon * Pure Macht * ( Mehr schaden geht nicht gerade bei Massen )

Passive Fähigkeiten:

Glaskanone ( Muss ich nicht viel zu sagen ) 
Astrale Kraft ( Mehr Arkankraft = längere Kanalisierung von Desintegration und Frosttrahl = mehr Schaden durch ebendiese )
Kaltblütig ( bei Frosttsrahl ) oder Beflügelnder Schutz 

Bei den Trashpacks beginne ich den Kampf sofort mit Diamanthaut und Spiegelbild und feuere dann mit Desintegration mitten in den Pulk wobei ich versuche auf Abstand zu bleiben. Diamanthaut und Spiegelbild halte ich meistens auf CD und sollte der Pulk gesamt weniger als die Hälfte Leben haben wird Archon aktiviert und der Rest rausgebrannt.


----------



## Burna1337 (11. Juni 2012)

Arthemisia schrieb:


> Wieso habt ihr alle so wenig Leben ?




Was soll ich als Wiz mit leben? 
Bin jetzt Stufe 60 und Akt 1 in Inferno habe 10 K Leben...
So oder so is man als Wiz spätestens ab Inferno ein 1 oder 2 Hit...

Also haue ich lieber sehr viel Schaden raus damit die Gegner vor mir sterben...
Bin jetzt bei so 32K Schaden und spiele mit :

Teleport,Diamantenhaut,Gift Hydra,Waffenverzauberung ( Primär: Arkangeschoss/ Sek: Arkan Kugeln)

In Akt I komme ich gut damit hin wenn nicht grade Elite Mobs kommen mit (Mörser/teleport/Illusion/Feuerball) 

^^

Freu mich über den Erfahrungsaustausch hier !


----------



## Teysha (11. Juni 2012)

Ich hab auch einen ähnlichen Build, bin aber schon auf Inferno. Das Problem später ist, dass man wenig Zeit hat zu casten, wenn einem Champs entgegen kommen. Deswegen ist Hydra ( Gifthydra macht wirklich den meisten Schaden ) und Blizzard mit Astralkostenreduzierungsrune  am besten geeignet. 

Die Kristallhaut ist einfach eine starke Notlösung und die Energierüstung mit 50% mehr Widerstand gegen Elemente ist auch sehr gut. TEleport hab ich lsutigerweise gar nicht drinnen, obwohl ich es sehr wichtig finde. Bis jetzt ging es so, zum Glück.


----------



## Arthemisia (11. Juni 2012)

Burna1337 schrieb:


> Was soll ich als Wiz mit leben?




Kann ich dir ganz einfach beantworten denn die Antwort hast du selbst schon gegeben:



> In Akt I komme ich gut damit hin wenn nicht grade Elite Mobs kommen mit (Mörser/teleport/Illusion/Feuerball)



Alles was non-elite oder non-champion ist kleinzukriegen ist selbst auf Hölle in Akt 1 keine große Hürde wohingegen
Trashgruppen mit Vortex und zb. Feuerketten dich schneller umhauen als du casten kannst.
Mit viel Lebenspunkten wirkst du einem One-hitten wunderbar entgegen.
zumal es zumindest bei mir öfter vorkommt das man sowohl die blauen Trashgrps als auch einen Elite-Mob extrem nahe bei einander findet.
Und leider leider leider ist es nicht so das derartige Trashgruppen selten sind...



> So oder so is man als Wiz spätestens ab Inferno ein 1 oder 2 Hit...



Nur reden wir hier über Hölle und nicht Inferno udn selbst auf Inferno werde ich versuchen meinen HP Puffer oben zu halten nur das ich dort wahrscheinlich noch weit mehr auf Ausweichen und Resistenzen setzen werde... 
Ganz getreu dem Motto : Wer länger lebt macht auf Dauer auch mehr Schaden.


----------



## Burna1337 (12. Juni 2012)

Ich meinte ja nur das das Leben beim Wiz keine Rolle spielt WEIIILLL ---> man einfach nicht genug Leben zusammenkratzen (meiner Meinung nach)
um in INFERNO nicht ein 1 Hit zu sein 

Auf Hölle ---> Hatte ich mehr leben so um die 25 K und 7K DMG und das leben hat mir nicht alsoviel gebracht habe dann aufgestockt auf 20K DMG und 15 K Leben und ich konnte gut Hölle durchspielen.

Warscheinlich is das für jeden anders ...


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juni 2012)

Naja in Akt 1 Inferno hält man mehr als genug aus, da onehitted mich nichtmal der Butcher und ohne nun nachzusehen habe ich keine 20k HP und auch keine nennenswerten Resis, nun muss man davon ausgehen das wie angekündigt Akt 2-4 etwas generft wird und neben dem etwas verblassendem IAS nun auch defensive Werte sinnvoll werden - jedenfalls so das man immer nur 3-Hit ist.


----------



## XsociusX (24. Juli 2012)

Also ich spiele einen ähnlichen Build wie der Ersteller, nur ein wenig mehr offensiv. In Hölle und Inferno Akt I und Akt II kommt man eigentlich gut mit zurecht. 
Build: http://go-diablo.com/guides/klassenguides/zauberer.html

Der Nachteil ist, dass man ab und an mal umgeklatscht wird, aber dafür kommt man schnell durch. Wichtig ist halt, dass man auch die richtige Ausrüstung hat.


----------

